# المراحل التاريخية لتطور فترة الصوم الذي يسبق عيد الفصح شرقاً وغرباً - الراهب أثناسيوس المقاري



## ROWIS (5 مارس 2014)

*المراحل التاريخية لتطور فترة الصوم الذي يسبق عيد الفصح شرقاً وغرباً





*​*
في الثلاثة القرون الأولى:
في البداية كان هناك يوم واحد يُصام منه، هو يوم الجمعة العظيمة. وقد حُفظ هذا اليوم في اللاشعور المسيحي ضداً لفرح اليهود بعيد 15 نيسان. وكانت غايته هي شهادة بالأسف والأسى الذي ملأ قلوب المسيحيين عندما يفكرون في إخوتهم من شعب إسرائيل الذين لم يُقبلوا إلى معرفة المسيا. ولقد عبِّرت عن مثل هذه الأفكار وثيقة قديمة تعود إلى القرن الثاني الميلادي، وهي رسالة منحولة تُدعى "رسالة الرسل" Apocryphal Epistle of The Apostles.
وأُضيف إلى هذا اليوم –أي يوم الجمعة العظيمة- اليوم التالي له، وهو يوم السبت الذي اعتُبر بالأحرى ذات خاصية الاستعداد المباشر للعيد.
ففي القرون الثلاثة الأولى كانت فترة الصوم استعداداً للفصح لا تتعدَّى يومان أو ثلاثة أيام. ففي أيام القديس إيريناؤس (130-200م) أسقف مدينة ليون كان البعض يصومون يوماً واحداً، والبعض الآخر يومين أو عدداً أكبر من الأيام، وهناك من كانوا يصومون مدة أربعين ساعة بدون أن يتناولوا أي طعام. وكانت هذه الفترة تُدعى بصوم ما قبل الفصح، وهي فترة ممتد في يوم الجمعة العظيمة حتى أحد الفصح. وهو ما يذكره القديس إيريناؤس نفسه في عبارة له أوردها يوسابيوس القيصري.
فيقول يوسابيوس القيصري (260-340م) على لسان القديس إيريناؤس: "... لأن النِّزاع ليس محصوراً في اليوم فقط، بل يتعلق أيضاً بطريقة الصوم، فالبعض يظنون أنهم يجب أن يصوموا يوماً واحداً، وغيرهم يومين، وغيرهم أكثر. والبعض يحسبون يومهم أربعين ساعة نهاراً وليلاً. وهذا الاختلاف في حفظ الصوم لم ينشأ في أيامنا، بل في أيام آبائنا قبل ذلك بوقت طويل..."[1].
وكان الصوم في هذين اليومين انقطاعاً كاملاً عن الأكل، إشارة إلى غياب السيد المسيح ما بين موته وقيامته، إقتداء بقوله: "متى رُفع المسيح عنهم فحينئذ يصومون" (متى 15:9).
كما يتحدث العلامة ترتليان (160-225م) في شمال أفريقيا عن "صوم الفصح" الذي كان يبدأ يوم الجمعة العظيمة، ويدوم حتى صباح أحد القيامة. مؤكداً بذلك على تقليد كنيسة شمال أفريقيا.
ولقد ترك صوم يومي الجمعة والسبت آثاراً واضحة في الطقس الغالي القديم، حيث أن الكلمة اللاتينية Bidnana تعني الجمع بين يومي الجمعة العظيمة والسبت المقدس.
ويتحدث كتاب "التقليد الرسولي" لهيبوليتس (1:29-4) الذي دُوِّن قبل سنة 235م عن صوم الفصح (البصخة) مشيراً إلى هذين اليومين فيقول:
"لأجل أنه لا يجب لأي واحد أن يذوق شيئاً في البصخة من قبل الوقت الذي يجب أن يؤكل فيه. لا يُعتبر الصوم صوماً، إن كان إنسان شرهاً من قبل وقت تمام الصوم. لكن إن كان أحدٌ مريضاً ولا يقدر أن يصوم اليومين، فليصم يوم السبت لأجل الضرورة مكتفياً بالخبز والماء".
إذاً فقد كان اليومان اللذان يسبقان عيد الفصح هما أقدم صوم عرفته الكنيسة المسيحية. أما معلوماتنا عن الصوم الأربعيني المقدس في هذه الثلاثة قرون الأولى للمسيحية فهي شحيحة ونادرة. وهي تنحصر تقريباً في إشارة واحدة منسوبة إلى العلامة أوريجانوس (185-254م) في عظة له على سفر اللاويين (2:10) حيث يقول: [إن أيام الصوم التي ثبِّتت هي الأربعين المقدسة والأربعاء والجمعة].
ولكن يرى كثير من علماء الليتورجيا، أن ما ذكره أوريجانوس عن صوم الأربعين المقدسة تحديداً هي إضافة من روفينوس (345-410م) الذي ترجم كتابات أوريجانوس إلى اللاتينية، إذ أن كثيراً من النصوص اليونانية لأوريجانوس مفقودة حتى اليوم[2].

منذ بداية القرن الرابع الميلادي وحتى منتصف القرن الخامس:
وسرعان ما كانت المرحلة الأخيرة من التطور لصوم الأسبوع الذي يسبق عيد الفصح –وهو صوم ستة أيام- والذي صار يُدعى "أسبوع الفصح"، أو اسمع الذي عُرف به فيما بعد وهو "أسبوع البصخة"، حيث انتشر صوم هذا الأسبوع في الكنيسة كلها في أيام الملك قسطنطين الكبير (323-337م) في القرن الرابع الميلادي، بينما كان قبل ذلك محفوظاً عند البعض دون البعض الآخر. وربما يكون قد أخذ شكله الاحتفالي كما تعرفه الكنيسة اليوم شرقاً وغرباً من كنيسة أورشليم[3]، حيث تخبرنا السائحة الأسبانية "إيجيريا" عن تفصيلات هذا الاحتفال.
أما الصوم الأربعيني فقد كان صوماً مستقلاً بذاته لا يرتبط بعيد الفصح، إذ كان يبدأ بعد عيد الغطاس مباشرة[4]، كتطبيق مباشر لقول الإنجيل المقدس[5].
وأول إشارة غير مؤكدة ترد إلينا عن الصوم الأربعيني في القرن الرابع الميلادي، هي ما ورد عنه في القانون الخامس لمجمع نيقية المسكوني الأول سنة 325م، والذي يذكر أنه يجب على أساقفة كل إقليم أن يجتمعوا معاً مرتين في السنة؛ حيث "يُعقد المجمع الأول قبل الأربعين ويُعقد الثاني في فصل الخريف". ولأن الكلمة اليونانية (تيساراكوستي) تعني "الأربعين"، ولكنها لا تعني تحديداً "الصوم الأربعيني"[6]، فقد رأى كثير من العلماء أن المقصود بها هي الأربعين يوماً التي تعقب عيد القيامة، وتنتهي بعيد الصعود. أي أن المجمع المذكور يجب أن يُعقد في خلال هذه الفترة وقبل نهايتها[7]. ولقد اعتاد الأساقفة في الشرق عقد اجتماعاتهم بعد عيد الفصح[8].
أما أول ذكر واضح للصوم الأربعيني المقدس في كنيسة الإسكندرية فكان في زمن البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي (328-373م)، وبالتحديد في سنة 330[9]. حيث كان الصوم الكبير يمتد إلى 35 يوماً، حيث تُكسر الصوم في الساعة التاسعة من النهار (الثالثة بعد الظهر)[10]، ويعقبه ستة أيام صوم الفصح، والتي تبدأ يوم الاثنين، وتنتهي يوم سبت النور، فيكون مجموع أيام الصوم 41 يوماً، أي ستة أسابيع. واستمر هذا الوضع قائماً حتى نهاية حبرية البابا كيرلس الكبير (421-444م) على الأقل[11]. وهو النظام الذي تبنته مصر وفلسطين وليبيا[12].
أما في الكنائس الشرقية الأخرى فكانت تضيف الصومين، الواحد إلى الآخر، بدون أن تُميز بين أسبوع الفصح، والصوم الأربعيني كما في كنيسة الإسكندرية[13]. وأما بخصوص مدة الصوم في هذه الكنائس، فكان ستة أسابيع في كل من فلسطين[14] وأخائية[15]. وسبعة أسابيع في كنائس القسطنطينية(16) وقبرص[17] وسوريا[18[، وغالباً في كنيسة أورشليم قبل نهاية القرن الرابع[19].
أما في روما وقبل منصف القرن الرابع، فقد كانت مدة الصوم ثلاثة أسابيع، ومن بعدها صوم ثلاثة أيام الفصح[20]. وبعد منتصف القرن الرابع الميلادي صارت فترة الصوم هي ستة أسابيع[21].
ولما وجد سقراط المؤرِّخ (380-450م) هذا التباين في مدة الصوم بين الكنائس المختلفة، قال بأن صوم ثلاثة أسابيع أو اسبوعين Fortnight كان يُسمّى أيضاً "تيساراكوستي" أي "الأربعيني"[22].
وهكذا ظلت فترة الأربعين يوماً غير محدد تماماً في كل كنيسة، حتى إلى منتصف القرن الخامس الميلادي على الأقل، كما اختلفت عوائد الصوم وتباينت من مكان لآخر، مما أفسح مجالاً لتأويلات عديدة.
ويورَد في القانون رقم (69) من قوانين الرسل ما يلي[23]:
"أي أسقف أو قسيس أو شماس أو إيبودياكون أو أغنسطس أو إبصالتيس، لا يصوم الأربعين المقدسة، أو الأربعاء، أو الجمعة، فليُجرَّد إلا إذا أعاقة ضعف جسدي. وإن كان هو علمانياً فليُحرَم"[24].
وتُطلعنا قوانين مجمع اللاذقية (341-381م) على أسس التقليد العام بخصوص هذا الصوم المقدس الكبير. وهذه القوانين هي:
القانون (45): لا يجوز قبول المرشحين للمعمودية بعد الأسبوع الثاني من الصوم الكبير[25].
القانون (49): لا يجوز تقديم الخبز في أيام الصوم الكبير فيما عدا السبت ويوم الرب[26].
القانون (50): لا يجوز حل الصيام الكبير في يوم الخميس من الأسبوع الأخير، أعنى يوم الخميس الكبير المقدس. ففي ذلك احتقارٌ وخرق للصوم كله. بل يجب أن نصوم كل فصل الصيام الكبير ولا تتناول فيه إلا الأطعمة الجافة[27].
القانون (51): لا تجوز إقامة أعياد ميلاد الشهداء في الصوم الكبير. أما تذكاراتهم فتقام ايام السبوت والآحاد[28].
القانون (52): لا يجوز أن تقام في أيام الصوم الكبير أعراس أو أعياد الميلاد.

من منتصف القرن الخامس الميلادي حتى نهاية السادس:
في هذه الفترة والتي اعقبت مجمع خلقيدونية سنة 451م، اُضيف أسبوعاً سابعاً للصوم الكبير في كنيسة الإسكنررية، إقتداء بالكنائس الشرقية الأخرى، وذلك في وقت غير معلوم لدينا بالتحديد حتى الآن، حيث صار الصوم في كل الشرق سبعة أسابيع. ولكن في كنيسة الإسكندرية ظل التمييز واضحاً بين الصوم الكبير، وصوم أسبوع الفصح.
فتفرق قوانين البابا أثناسيوس بطريرك الإسكندرية –التي وضعت في أواخر القرن الخامس الميلادي- بين صوم الفصح (البصخة)، في القانون رقم (30)، وبين الصوم الأربعيني، في القانون رقم (31).
فيقول القانون رقم (30): "لا يشرب أحد من الكهنة خمراً البتة في أيام البصخة. ولا يأكل أحد شيئاً يخرج منه دم. والخمر الذي يفضل عن المذبح في البصخة يعطوه لمساكين المرضى".
ويقول القانون (31): "لا يمضي أحد من الكهنة إلى الحمَّام في الأربعين يوماً المقدسة، وصومي الأربعاء والجمعة. وإذا وُجد أحدٌ قد مضى بغير مرض أو شدة فليخرج"[29].
وهو ما نجده واضحاً أيضاً في قوانين هيبوليتس القبطية التي دُوِّنت في القرن السادس الميلادي، والتي تشرح طقس كنيسة الإسكندرية في هذه الفترة، فنقرأ عن كل من الصوم المقدس الكبير، وصوم الفصح ما يلي[30]:
"أيام الصوم التي قُنِّنت هي: الأربعاء والجمعة والأربعون. والذي يزيد على هذا، فإنه ينال أجراً. ومن خالف هذا من غير مرض أو شدة أو ضرورة، فهو خارج عن القانون، ومخالف لله الذي صام عنا".
"والأسبوع الذي لفصح اليهود، فليتحفظ فيه كل الشعب بتحفظ كثير، ليصوموا عن كل شهوة فيه، حتى إلى كلمة لا يقولونها بفرح بل بحزن، عارفين أن رب الكل، غير المتألم، تألم فيه عنا، لكي نصبر على الآلام، فنخرج عن الألم الذي نستحقه لأجل آثامنا، ونحن أيضاً نشارك الألم الذي قَبِله عنا لنشاركه في ملكوته.
والطعام الذي في البصخة خبزٌ وملح وحده وماء.
وإن كان واحدٌ مريضاً أو في كورة ليس فيها نُصراني، ويفرغ زمان البصخة، ولم يعرفه كحِّدة، أو لأجل مرض أخره عن الصوم، فليصوموا بعد الخمسين، ويصنعوا البصخة بأدب، لتتبيَّن نيَّتهم أنهم لم يتوانوا بغير مخافة. وهم لا يصومون كأنهم يصنعون بصخة وحدهم، ليصنعوا أساساً آخر غير الذي هو موضوع".

القرن السابع الميلادي فصاعداً:
في زمن الإمبراطور هرقل (610-640م) اُضيف أسبوعاً ثامناً على الصوم الكبير، حيث عُرف الأسبوع الأول من الصوم "الأربعيني" بأسبوع هرقل، وذلك في كل الشرق. ولكن بعد زمن هرقل، أُلغيت الكنائس الشرقية هذا الأسبوع الثامن من الصوم، بينما ظل قائماً في كنيسة الإسكندرية[31].
ويتحدث مجمع ترولو المنعقد سنة 692م -وهو ذو أهمية تاريخية قصوى- عن سبعة أسابيع صوم، بصورة نشعر بموجبها أن سبعة أسابيع صوم قد تعمَّم استعمالها في الشرق، وذلك بعد أن ضُمَّ أسبوع الفصح إلى الأربعين المقدسة. ففي القرن السابع الميلادي تقريباً استقر الصوم الكبير في كل مكان تقريباً بصورته الراهنة الآن.
وهنا يلزمنا لاكتمال الصورة أن نورد ما تذكره قوانين مجمع ترولو عن الصوم المقدس الكبير.
القانون (29): جاء في قانون لمجمع قرطاجنة أنه لا يجوز أن يُقدّم الأسرار المقدسة على المذبح إلا من كان صائماً فيما عدا يوماً واحداً في السنة، وهو الذي نقيم فيه تذكار العشاء الأخير للرب. فقد يكون أن أولئك الآباء القديسين قد استحسنوا السماح بذلك لعلل مفيدة للكنيسة موافقة لظروف خاصة في بعض الأماكن. ولكن إذ ليس من داع لإهمال المراعاة الدقيقة للصوم، فنحن نأمر بإتباع تقليد الرسل والآباء، فلا يجوز أن نكسر الصيام في يوم الخميس من الأسبوع الأخير في الصوم الكبير فنهتك بذلك حُرمة الصوم كله"[32].
القانون (52): يُقام قداس القداسات السابق تقديسها في كل أيام الصوم الكبير ما عدا السبوت والآحاد، ويوم عيد البشارة المقدس[33].
القانون (53): إذ قد فهمنا أنهم في مدينة روما يصومون في الصوم الكبير أيام السبوت خلافاً للترتيب الكنسي التقليدي فقد لاح للمجمع أنه يجب أن يراعي هذا القانون في روما، وهو أن كل من وُجد صائماً يوم أحد أو يوم سبت (ماعدا السبت الواحد الكبير)، فليسقط إن كان إكليريكياً وليُقطَع إن كان عامياً[34].
القانون (56): علمنا أيضاً أنه في مقاطعات أرمينيا وفي أماكن أخرى يأكل بعض بالناس بيضاً وجبناً في سبوت الصوم المقدس وآحاده، فيلوح لنا أنه يحسن أن يسود نظامٌ واحدٌ في كنيسة الله في كل أنحاء العالم، وأن يُحفظ الصوم حفظاً دقيقاً. وكما يمتنع الناس عن أكل ما ذُبح، هكذا يجب أن يمتنعوا عن أكل البيض والجبن وهما من نتاج الحيوانات الممنوع أكل لحمها. وكل من لا يحفظ هذه الشريعة فليسقط إن كان إكليريكيا وإن كان عامياً فليُقطع[35].
ففي القرون الأولى للمسيحية كانت مراعاة الصوم الأربعيني دقيقة جداً، فكان يُكتفى بوجبة واحدة في اليوم تؤخذ في الساعة الثالة بعد الظهر، أو في المساء، وكان تناول البيض والجبن والسمك وما يخرج منه دم، منوعاً تماماً في معظم الأماكن. أما صوم أسبوع البصخة فهو أشد صرامة وتقشفاً. وهكذا ظلت المحافظة على الصوم موطدة جداً في الشرق. وأما في الغرب المسيحي، وبدءاً من القرن التاسع الميلادي، فقط بدأت قوانين الصوم تخف تدريجياً، ومع حلول القرن الخامس عشر، صار مسموحاً بالأكل عند الظهر[36].
ثم ظهر في الكنيسة الشرقية ما صار يُعرف باسم "جمعة ختام الصوم" والتي تسبق مباشرة سبت لعازر، وهي الجمعة التي ينتهي فيها الصوم الأربعيني، وصارت خاصية هذا اليوم خاصية احتفالية، ليبدأ بعدها الصوم الفصحي، أو صوم أسبوع البخصة، أو صوم الأسبوع المقدس العظيم، حيث يكون سبت لعازر وعيد الشعانين، فاصلاً بين الصومين. ولقد تبنت كنيسة القسطنطينية هذا النظام الجديد، بالإضافة إلى البلاد المحيطة بها. وظل هذا النظام معمولاً به في كنيستي القسطنطينية وأنطاكية، والذي تبنته بعد ذلك كنيسة أورشليم، كما نعلم من المصادر الأرمينية والجورجية والسريانية الملكانية Syro-Melkite. فكنيسة أنطاكية الوطنية دعت هذا اليوم باسم "جمعة الأربعين المقدسة"، وهي يوم الجمعة من الأسبوع السادي، أي أسبوع الأعمى بن طيما. وإن طقس الكنيسة اليونانية يشير إلى نفس هذه الحقيقة، وذلك في صلاة الغروب لهذا اليوم عينه، حيث يرد فيها الطلبة الآتية: "إذ قد أكملنا صوم الأربعين يوماً النافع لنفوسنا، نطلب إليك أن تنظر الأسبوع المقدس الذي لآلامك".

الصوم المقدس الكبير في مختلف الكنائس في الوقت الحالي:
في الشرق المسيحي:
مدة الصوم حالياً عند السريان الأرثوذكس هي أسبوعان، الأسبوع الأول من الصوم، وأسبوع الآلام[37]، وكل أربعاء وجمعة خلال الخمسة أسابيع التي تقع بينهما.
ويصوم الأرمن الأرثوذكس 48 يوماً شاملة فيها أسبوع البصخة المقدسة. ويبقى الصوم وفترة الانقطاع عند الأرمن الأرثوذكس حُريَّن يختار كل مؤمن ما يناسبه. أما الانقطاع عن أكل اللحم فيكون يوم الاثنين الأول –مدخل الصوم- وكل أيام الجُمَع من الصوم.
أما الروم الأرثوذكس فمدة الصوم عندهم هي 48 يوماً شاملة أسبوع الفصح، ومسموح عندهم بأكل الأسماك الصدفية في سبوت وآحاد الصوم الكبير، كما يشهد بذلك ملاتيوس الصائم. أما الروم الكاثوليك فمدة الصوم عندهم 47 يوماً أيضاً، حيث يمتنعون عن أكل اللحم في أيام الأربعاء والجمعة طيلة الصوم بالإضافة إلى أسبوع الفصح.
ويمتد الصوم في الكنيسة الآشورية في الصوم المقدس الكبير حتى الغروب، مع الانقطاع عن اللحم والبياض في الأسبوع الأول والأسبوع الأوسط والأسبوع الأخير من الصوم، وكل أيام الأربعاء والجمعة على مدى أسابيع الصوم.

في الغرب المسيحي:
أما في الغرب المسحي فيُسمى الصوم الأربعيني في اللاتينية Quadragesimal Fast وهذه التسمية تنطبق بوجه خاص على الأحد الأول من الصوم الذي كان يمتد إلى ستة أسابيع. وقبل القرن السابع الميلادي كان الصوم الكبير يبدأ بأحد الكادراحيزيما Quadragesimal Sunday كما لا زال معروفاً به حتى اليوم في الطقس الأميروزي. ثم أضيف إليه أربعة أيام تبدأ من يوم الأربعاء، السابق له مباشرة، والذي يُسمى يوم الرماد Ash Wednesday لتكميل العدد الحقيقي لأربعين يوماً صوماً. وقد سُمِّي كذلك حيث كان الإكليروس والشعب يضعون رماداً على رؤوسهم علامة التوبة[38]. كما يُستخدم هذا الاسم Quadragesima أحياناً لمجموعة من العظات تُقال في هذه الفترة[39].
وهذه الأربعة أيام السابقة على الصوم في طقس روما تشبه الأسبوع السابق على الصوم في التقليد البيزنطي، والذي تُسمى بأسبوع الاستعداد، حيث أن التشابه بينهما هو في إقامة الاحتفال الإفخارستي في يومي الأربعاء والجمعة من هذا الأسبوع[40].
ومدة الصوم في الكنيسة الغربية –ويتبعهم في ذلك الموارنة[41]- يومان فقط، يكون فيهما الصوم حتى الظهر، والانقطاع عن أكل اللحم كل أيام الجُمَع من الصوم. ففي سنة 1917م خُفّف الحق القانوني الكنسي الكاثوليكي قانون الصوم فأباح أكل البيض وشُرب الحليب، وأبقى على الاكتفاء بتناول وجبة واحدة في النهار. وفي سنة 1941م صدر تخفيف آخر برفع إلزامية الصوم والانقطاع، ثم جرى تثبيت ذلك بنص قانوني صدر سنة 1946م. وفي سنة 1949م صدر تعليمات كنسية جديدة أعادت بعض جوانب الصوم مثل فرض الصوم حتى الظهر والانقطاع عن أكل اللحم ف أيام أربعاء الرماد والجمعة العظيمة وسبت النور، والانقطاع عن اللحم فقط في جُمعَ الصوم الكبير كلها. أما الوضع الحالي فصار الانقطاع عن اللحم يوم الاثنين الأول من الصوم –مدخل الصوم- ويوم الجمعة العظيمة، وأيام الجُمَع من الصوم.
وفي طقس روما الحالي لا يُصام الكبير سوى في هذا اليوم -أي أربعاء الرماد- ويوم الجمعة العظيمة فقط[42].

________________________
[1] يوسابيوس القيصري، تاريخ الكنيسة (24:5)، ترجمة القمص مرقص داود، القاهرة، الطبعة الثانية، مايو 1979م، ص 278.
[2] Cf. Annick Martin Athanase d'Alexandrie et I' Église d' Egypte au IVe siècle (328-373), Rome, 1996, p. 162.
[3] Cross, F.L., & Livingstone, E.A. The Oxford Dictionary of The Christian Church (ODCC), (2nd edition), 1998, p. 661.
[4] L. Videcourt, O.S.B., Les observances liturgiques et la discipline du jeune dois l`Eglise Copte, in Le museon XXXVIII, 1925, p. 266.
[5] متى 12:3 – 10:4
[6] يرى آخرون أن المقصود هو الصوم الأربعيني (CF. DACL, t. 2, p. 2141.).
[7] Annick Martin, op. cit., p. 164.
[8] الأرشمندريت حنانيا كساب، مجموعة الشرع الكنسي، مشنورات النور، 1979من ص 188.
[9] انظر كتاب "صوم نينوى والصوم الكبير، الفصل الباب الثاني، الفصل الثاني"، للراهب القس أثناسيوس المقاري.
[10] وهو نفس ما تقول به أوامر الرسل، أو المراسيم الرسولية، التي تم تدوينها أواخر القرن الرابع الميلادي.
[11] كل الرسائل الفصحية بدءاً من البابا أثناسيوس الرسولي وحتى البابا كيرلس الكبير نفصل بين الـ 35 يوماً الأولى للصوم، والستة أيام التالية التي لأسبوع الفصح.
[12] A. Baumstark, op. cit., p. 196.
[13] Anoick Martin, op. cit., p. 163.
[14] Eusebe, De Solemnitate Pasch., 4 et 5.
[15] Socrate, H.E., V, 22, 45.
[16] Sozomen, H.E., VII, 19, 8.
[17] Epi., Expos., fidei, 22, 9.
[18] Apostolic Constitutions, V, 13, 3-4.
[19] Cyeille, Procatech., 4; Cat. III., 4,3; 18,32 PG 33, 341A, 1053A.
Cf. Annick Martin, op. cit., p. 163.
وهنا تلزم الإشارة إلى أن السائحة الأسبانية إيجيريا الذي زارت أورشليم فيما بين سنة 287م وسنة 282م نذكر أن مدة الصوم في كنيسة أورشليم هو ثمانية أسابيع (CF ODCC, 2nd, p. 811) وهو ما ينقله  بومشتارك A. Baumstark ليقول بعد ذلك بأن هذه الثمانية أسابيع قد انتقلت إلى معظم كنائس الشرق، بما فيها مصر. Cf. Anton Baumstark, Comparative Liturgy, English Edition By F.L. Cross, London, 1958, p. 195.  وهذا كلام لا تسنده الوثائق الأساسية التي لدينا، إذ أن عظات القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي (315-386م)، وعظات القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم (247-407م)، والرسائل الفصحية للبابا أثناسيوس الرسولي (328-373م)، والرسائل الفصحية للبابا كيرلس الكبير (421-444م)، إلى جانب ما ذكره كل من المؤرخين سقراط (380-450م) وسوزمين (أوائل القرن الخامس)، تنفي هذا الزعم. فنحن لا يمكننا أن نتغاضى عن كل هذه الشواهد الوثائقية، مقابل ما ذكرته السائحة الأسبانية عن صوم كنيسة أورشليم في هذه الفترة.
[20] سقراط، تاريخ الكنيسة، 32:23:5
[21] Jerome, Ep. AD. Marcellim, 24, 4.
[22] Socrate, Hist. Eccl., v. 22; ODCC, 2nd edition, p. 810, 811
[23] انظر كتاب "المراسيم الرسولية"، للراهب القس أثناسيوس المقاري، القاهرة، أكتوبر، 2004م.
[24] وهو يقابل القانون (49:2) من قوانين الرسل القبطية، والتي دُوّنت في القرن الخامس الميلادي.
[25] وذلك لأنهم يجب أن يبدأوا الصوم من أوله.
[26] يقول هيفيله (1809-1893م): سنَّ مجمع ترولو قانوناً شبيهاً بهذا وهو القانون رقم (53). لأن أيام الصوم الكبير هي أيام توبة وحزن، فلا يرون من المناسب إقامة القداس، لأن تقديس القربان هو عمل مفرح. ويقول برسيفال: يجب أن نضيف إلى أيام السبوت والآحاد التي ذكرها هيفيله عيد بشارة العذراء، فهو عيد عظيم يُحتفل به بإقامة القداس.
[27] برغم أنه قد شاع في الكنيسة الجامعة ضرورة الصوم في استقبال سر الشكر (الإفخارستيا)، وصار تقليداً مستقراً، إلا أنه لا يُنكر أنه في قليل من الأماكن استمرت العادة باعتبار يوم الخميس الكبير شاذاً عن القاعدة، فتُقام فيه وليمة عيد، تذكاراً لعشاء ربنا الأخير، وبعد ذلك تُقام خدمة القداس الإلهي، وهي العادة التي أشار إليها هذا القانون وأمر بمنعها.
[28] لأن تذكارات الشهداء والقديسين يُحتفل بها بإقامة القداس الإلهي، وطبقاً للقانون (49) في هذا المجمع، لا تُقام قداسات في أيام الصوم الكبير باستثناء السبوت والآحاد.
[29] انظر كتاب "قوانين البابا أثناسيوس بطريرك الإسكندرية"، الراهب القس أثناسيوس المقاري، القاهرة، يناير، 2003م.
[30] انظر كتاب "قوانين هيبوليتس القبطية"، الراهب القس أثناسيوس المقاري، القاهرة، اكتوبر 2004م.
[31] هذا ما سأشرحه تفصيلاً في الفصل القادم مباشرة.
[32] الرسل (69)، السادس (89)، اللاذقية (49، 50، 51، 52)، قرطاجنة (48، 56)، ديونيسيوس (1)، تيموثاوس (8، 10).
[33] الرسل (69)، اللاذقية (49، 51).
القُداسات السابق تقديسها هو طقس تعرفه الكنائس البيزنطية والسريانية، وكنيسة روما، وهي تُدعى التقدمة التي سبق تقديمها، والذبيحة التامة. ويعترف اليونانيون أن الخبز متى قُدِّم وقُدِّس لا يجوز أن يقدس ثانية في يوم آخر، فهو تقدمه جديدة مما قُدِّس سابقاً. وخدمة القُداسات السابق تقديسها سابقة بكثير عن زمن القديس غريغوريوس الثيؤلوغوس (329-389م)، ولكنه هو الذي جمعها ونظمها كما هي في ترتيبها الآن. وهي الخدمة التي بموجبها يسهل على المؤمنين تناول الأسرار المقدسة في الأيام التي تُقام فيها قداسات. وهذه الخدمة تُقام عادة في الكنائس الأرثوذكسية البيزنطية في أيام الأربعاء والجمعة من الأسابيع السنة الأولى من الصوم الأربعيني الكبير، ويوم الخميس من الأسبوع الخامس، وأيام الاثنين والثلاثاء والأربعاء من أسبوع الفصح العظيم (البصخة). ويمكن أن يُقال أيضاً أنها تُقام في كل يوم من أيام الصوم الكبير فيما عدا السبوت والآحاد وعيد البشارة، وفي كل يوم يقع فيه تذكار قديس أو تكريس كنيسة. وقد تذمَّر سمعان التسالونيكي المشهور في أول القرن الخامس عشر من الإهمال العام وعدم إقامة هذا القداس يوم الجمعة العظيمة في أيامه. ويقول: إن كنيسته هي الوحيدة التي حافظت عليه في تلك الأكسرخوسيِّة ويُظن أن سبب هذا الإهمال هو التشبه بكنيسة أورشليم.
[34] صوم الرومانيون السبوت في الصوم الكبير، لذلك ينبه المجمع بوجوب مراعاة قانون الرسل رقم (64) عن هذه الأيام. وكان القانون رقم (18) لمجمع غنغرا (340م) قد ذكر من قبل أنه: "كل من يصوم يوم الأحد (أو يوم السبت) بدعوى الذُهد فليكن محروماً".
[35] يأكل الأرمن بيضاً وجبناً في سبوت الصوم الكبير، لهذا وُضع هذا القانون.
[36] ODCC, 2nd edition, p. 817
[37] تعبير "اسبوع الآلام" ليس تعبيراً نابعاً من تقليد الكنيسة القبطية، والتي ترى أنه ليس أسبوعاً للآلام بل أسبوعاً للعبور من الموت إلى القيامة أي "بصخة".
[38] يرى العالم الليتورجي بومستارك A. Baumstark أن الأربعة أيام السابقة على الصوم المقدس، والتي حددها الغرب لتبدأ بأربعاء الرماد قد وُضِعَت لسوء فهم.
[39] ODCC, 2nd edition, p. 1149
[40] A. Baumstark op. cit., p. 198
[41] يمتنع الموارنة عن اللحم في أيام الأربعاء والجمعة احتراما للشريعة، ويوم السبت أيضاً إكراماً وتعبداً لمريم العذراء. على أن الإمساك يوم السبت اختياري، ومع ذلك فهو مرعى الحفظ أكثر من الأربعاء والجمعة. وعندهم فوق ذلك أربعة أصوام على مدار السنة هي: الصوم الكبير، وصوم الميلاد، وصوم السيدة العذراء، وصوم القديسين بطرس وبولس.
[42] ODCC, 2nd edition, p. 96

من كتاب "صوم نينوى والصوم المقدس الكبير"، للراهب القس أثناسيوس المقاري، ص 58 - 72
*


----------



## grges monir (5 مارس 2014)

معلومات قيمة ومفيدة وجميلة
بس معنى دة رويس
ان  حلقة تطور الشكل الروحى للصيام
انتهت خلاص  فى النهاية الى هذا الشكل الذى نحن علية اليوم
ام من الممكن فى المستقبل يحدث شىء


----------



## ROWIS (5 مارس 2014)

*ينقسم كل دين من الأديان (رغم تحفظي على كلمة الدين المسيحي) يوجد فيه جزئين، جزء إيماني أو عقيدي، والجزء الثاني الطقسي.
الجزء الإيماني هو اللي غير قابل للتغير، لأنه يعبر عن حقائق إيمانية لا يمكن أن تتغير بمرور الزمن مثال: أن المسيح تجسد على الأرض، أنه صُلب ومات وقام من الأموات، أن المسيح هو خالق السموات والأرض ....

أما الجزء الطقسي، هو ده بقى اللي ممكن يتغير مع مرور الوقت، وطالما هناك بشر يبقى هناك تطور.
وعلى فكرة ده اللي جزء كبير مننا كمسيحيين عرب مش قادرين نستوعبة، وبالنسبة لنا لما نلاقي حد بيقول حاجة جديدة على مسامعنا، نعتقد انه يهرطق. وللأسف الشديد كثير من اللاهوتيين (أو اللي فاكرين نفسهم ذلك) بيحصروا خلافتنا مع باقي الطوائف المسيحية في مسائل طقسية! بالرغم أن طقسنا نحن الآن ليس هو ما كان منذ 2000 سنة، ولن يبقى هو للـ 2000 سنة القادمة. وأنا أول ما أشوف أي واحد كاتب موضوع أو كتاب أو تعليق على النت بيهاجم فيه خلافات طقسية مع طوائف أخرى أعرف أنه مش فاهم حاجة.

الله يترك المسائل الطقسية والقانونية لنا كبشر لكي ما نضعها نحن حسب تطورنا، وتقدمنا الحضارين، أبسط الأمثلة ما استجد من سنين على العالم في مسألة أطفال الأنابيب، والاستنساخ...

يعني لما تلاقي اتنين بيختلفوا مع بعض ومش راضين يعترفوا بأسرار بعض، بحجة ان واحد بيعمل بالرش والثاني بالسكب والثالث بالتغطيس! وكأن حلول الروح القدس لا يحل إلا لما تغطس الطفل!! المياة ليس لها أي قوة، هي مجرد أداة ظاهرية، لعمل سرائري يقوم به الروح القدس، ولذلك تلك المياة بنتخلص منها بعد كده بأي شكل سواء في زرع أو بيارة (بتبقى موجود في كل كنيسة خاصة بذلك) أو في نهر...الخ.
لما تلاقي اتنين بيتخانقوا بحجة أن أنت عامل الجسد المقدس على شكل قربانة مدورة، أما الثاني عمله في شكل رقائق رفعية!!! تقولشي المسيح جه قالهم لازم تعملوا القربانة كذا وكذا!
أصبحا نعبد الحرف، وفهمنا للحقائق الإيمانية سطحي، وتمسكنا بكل أشكال الشكلية في العبادة.

تخيل أما تلاقي واحد بيقول على التاني أنه غير مسيحي علشان مختلف معاه في أن شكل القربانة أو طريقة استخدام المياة في طقس المعمودية، لما تشوف واحد زي ده بيكفر في البني آدمين علشان تلك الأسباب، هل ده يستاهل أنك تضيع وقتك معاه علشان تفهمه؟!

الطقوس تطور، هناك ألحان لم يكن لها وجود قبل المعلم ميخائيل البتانوني، وهناك مدائح كيهكية تم تأليفها من بشر عاديين وأدخلوها في طقس كيهك حجم وعدد الصوات وترتيب الصلوات في الأجبية تغير بمرور الزمن، ترتيب القداس تغير بمرور الزمن بالحذف والزيادة... الخ

لازم نتطور، والشوية اللي خدوا دينهم من شرائط الكاسيت أو سي تي في وأغابي، لازم يركنوا شوية على جنب، أو الافضل يقروا دينهم بجد في كتب الأباء، مش كتب كهنة اليوم.
*


----------



## athanasuos_1 (5 مارس 2014)

*موضوع رائع*

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعطينا جميعا فهما وحكمة لمعرفة وفهم مقاصد الله 
[Q-BIBLE]*يوحنا 4:‏24 اَللهُ رُوحٌ. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِ‍الرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا*".[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مارس 2014)

ROWIS قال:


> *
> *​*
> إشارة واحدة منسوبة إلى العلامة أوريجانوس (185-354م)
> *



*مش فاهمة بس (185-354 م)

الفترة ديه عاشها العلامة أوريجانوس ؟ يعنى 169 سنة ؟؟*


----------



## ROWIS (5 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش فاهمة بس (185-354 م)
> 
> الفترة ديه عاشها العلامة أوريجانوس ؟ يعنى 169 سنة ؟؟*


* الخطأ مني
التصحيح 185-254
شاكر جداً للتنبيه
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مارس 2014)

ROWIS قال:


> * الخطأ مني
> التصحيح 185-254
> شاكر جداً للتنبيه
> *



*العفو 
شاكرة ليك التعديل 
فيه ناس بتتنبه و ما بتعدل :dntknw:!!!*


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2014)

رووووووووووووووووعة
لسه هقراه واحدة واحدة لكن الموضوع عايز قراية


----------

